# carnassial (carnívoros)



## Beatriz Ojanguren

Muy buenas, 
Me acabo de apuntar; es maravilloso este invento de los foros de ayuda para profesionales de la lengua. Muchas gracias por estar ahí.

Mi duda es cómo se traduce "carnassial", refiriéndome a los cuatro dientes de los que están provistos los carnívoros.

Gracias,
Beatriz.


----------



## moira

Creo que son colmillos.
colmillo. 
 (Del lat. columella). 
 1. m. Diente agudo y fuerte, colocado en cada uno de los lados de las hileras que forman los dientes incisivos de los mamíferos, entre el más lateral de aquellos y la primera muela.


----------



## Badcell

Me parece que no son los colmillos (_canine_ en inglés). Pero no sé cómo se llaman en castellano.
CARNASSIAL: a tooth that is used to cut or shear flesh and bone. The carnassial teeth of flesh-eating animals include the _last premolar on either side of the upper jaw and the first molar on either side of the lower jaw_.


----------



## Beatriz Ojanguren

¡Hola, moira!

¿Puedo volver a la carga con la definición dada por otro miembro del fórum? Es en inglés y coincide más con la  definición que viene en mi traducción sobre este término "carnassials". Dice así:
"Me parece que no son los colmillos (_canine_ en inglés). Pero no sé cómo se llaman en castellano.
CARNASSIAL: a tooth that is used to cut or shear flesh and bone. The carnassial teeth of flesh-eating animals include the _last premolar on either side of the upper jaw and the first molar on either side of the lower jaw"._

Es la *colocación pues de estos dientes* lo que difieren ambas definiciones. Repito como la mía se parece más a esta última, la cojo.

Gracias por la pista de "higliy innervated", ¡es que no sabía por dónde cogerlo! 
Si te puedo ayudar, encantada.
Beatriz.


----------



## Beatriz Ojanguren

Badcell said:
			
		

> Me parece que no son los colmillos (_canine_ en inglés). Pero no sé cómo se llaman en castellano.
> CARNASSIAL: a tooth that is used to cut or shear flesh and bone. The carnassial teeth of flesh-eating animals include the _last premolar on either side of the upper jaw and the first molar on either side of the lower jaw_.


 
¡Buenas!

Gracias por tu ayuda. Coinciden la definición que me has dado con la que yo he tenido que traducir. Si, por lo tanto, la traducción verdadera no es "colmillos", tendré que seguir investigando.
Gracias de nuevo.
Hasta otra.


----------



## Leopold

Hola Beatriz. Bienvenida a los foros de WR.
Se llaman "carnasiales". 
Saludos,

Leo


----------



## moira

He encontrado este artículo en inglés y español. Aquí habla de muelas carniceras. En cuanto a la palabra carnasiales, no está en la RAE, y parece una traducción demasiado "directa". 

_Estudio de la morfología interna de los conductos radiculares de colmillos y *muelas carniceras* de perros y de gatos y sus modificaciones patológicas. 

Director: Sabás Z. Hernández 
Área de Cirugía y Anestesiología.
Departamento de Medicina.
Facultad de Ciencias Veterinarias, Universidad de Buenos Aires. 
Chorroarín 280 (1427) Buenos Aires. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En el presente trabajo se realizará el estudio de la anatomía interna normal y patológica de los conductos radiculares, particularmente del ápice, de los colmillos y *muelas carniceras* del perro y del gato. Para tal fin se empleará la técnica de diafanización (transparencia), previa estandarización de la misma. Los resultados observados, luego de ser procesados estadísticamente, serán comparados con los obtenidos por otros autores, así como también entre especímenes normales y patológicos.

Study on the normal morphology of the root canal of canine and *carnassial teeth * in dogs and cats, and their pathological changes. 

Director: Sabás Z Hernández 
Área de Cirugía y Anestesiología.
Departamento de Medicina.
Facultad de Ciencias Veterinarias, Universidad de Buenos Aires. 
Chorroarín 280 (1427) Buenos Aires. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This research is oriented to the study of the normal internal anatomy of the canine and *carnassial teeth * and their pathological changes in dogs and cats. A technique to turn the teeth transparent will be used after determining its standart of use. The obtained results will be statistically compared with those determined by other authors as well with the data recorded between normal and diseased teeth._


----------



## Leopold

La mayor parte de la terminología especializada no aparece en el DRAE, moira.

Parece que tienes razón con lo de "carniceros" o, al menos, más referencias . Fue lo único que encontré que especificara los dientes señalados por Badcell. Quizás algún experto pueda sacarnos de dudas del todo.

En cualquier caso querría perdirte que, por favor, incluyeras siempre los enlaces a las referencias o el lugar donde se pueden localizar los textos. De este modo el traductor que elija la traducción que propones puede respaldarla con un documento en lugar de con un fragmento.  Gracias.

Leo


----------



## Beatriz Ojanguren

¡Buenas, moira!
Creo que tienes razón, lo de "carnasiales" está muy bien, pero creo que es demasiado directo. De todas formas, como le he enviado tu mensaje (otra vez qué bueno gracias!) a mi coordinadora, que ella decida. 
No, un momento, leyendo el artículo que ha enviado Leo, el profesor éste habla de "molares carniceros", ¡que es justo lo que estábamos diciendo! Por la definición están colocados en los mismos sitios que viene diciendo mi traducción, alors... puede que ya no sean carnasiales, pero sí las muelas. Además, en el artículo habla de "dos dientes", y estos son cuatro. Definitivamente, me quedaría con las muelas carniceras.
Gracias.
Saludos,
Bea.


----------



## Leopold

Esto me pasa por no leerme con detenimiento las referencias que doy. 
"Muelas carniceras" va perfectamente. Cuando dice que son dos dientes entiendo que se refiere a dos dientes en cada lado...

Leo


----------

